

Ask HN: Would you rather be a great mobile programmer or a great web programmer? - scottilee

Late last year, Fred Wilson (a VC at Union Square Ventures) wrote a two-part post entitled "Mobile First Web Second." [1]<p>It made me wonder, would people nowadays rather be really great mobile programmers or really great web programmers? Certainly, mobile apps are growing more and more important but we can't deny the continuing importance of web apps either.<p>[1] http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/09/mobile-first-web-second.html; http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/11/mobile-first-web-second-continued.html
======
pedalpete
I'll add to your question with another question, I don't mean to hijack your
thread, but I think it is relevant.

Is there such thing as a "great mobile programmer" vs. a "great web
programmer"? My thinking is that a great programmer is a great programmer. It
isn't the way they approach a language, toolset or technology as much as it is
how they approach and manage what they are developing.

But that is just my perspective, I could be wrong.

On the mobile first, web second, I think Fred Wilson may be correct in the
target device, but I don't think that mobile should mean native in the early
stages, as native development (from my understanding) does not have the
ability to run a/b tests, quick iterations, fixes (due to app store
approvals), etc.

------
codgercoder
depends on which is employable longer

